# Coding High Beam Assistant



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

A few weeks ago, I tried coding the FLA (High Beam Assistant).
Works just perfect (did already have SLI and automatically dimming mirrors inside/outside from factory):

-------------
FRM/3050/FLA_VERBAUT/aktiv
FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch
HU_CIC/3000/HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT/aktiv
KAFAS/3015/FLA_ON_OFF/aktiv
-------------------


FLA automatically turns on when switching on the lights (manually) or if they automatically come on. Only flaw : High Beam Assistant is not active when starting the car in the dark, i.e. when the lights automatically turn on with the engine. Work around (although not good for the xenons) : turn off / turn on the lights again


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I tried this and it does in fact work.

There was an option under KAFAS (I think) for xenon AHL. Do you have the adaptive xenons? Did you turn this on or leave it off?

This option is apparently standard on vehicles in Germany. I wonder why it's not standard here in the US, especially with Driver Assist.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

I have three questions:

1) Do we need to add S5ACA (High-beam assistant) to our FA to make this work?
2) Is there a symbol that lights up on the dash to indicate is it on (and does it only show when you turn high-beams on or is showing even when the high-beams are off)?
3) Is there a new entry under settings->lights that lets you turn it on and off?

Thanks,

EDIT: I looked it up in the 2012 Owners Manual so I know what to look for. It appears you won't be able to turn it back on once you turn it off by manually overriding your high-beams since you wouldn't have the stalk switch, however one might be able to turn it back on without the switch by flicking the headlight swith from auto to on and back again.

I still don't know if we need to add 5AC to the FA.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I did not have to add 5AC to my FA, but I did anyways. It was working without.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

wdimagineer said:


> I did not have to add 5AC to my FA, but I did anyways. It was working without.


Thanks. I'll find out how well it works tonight.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Per the above, it only works when the headlights are off (and then switched on) or they turn off/on automatically, like when driving through a tunnel.

I'm debating retrofitting the actual stalk, but I don't know if the wiring would be present or not. I suspect it might since this option appears to be standard elsewhere.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

You cannot replace the single stalk. You have to replace the whole unit with all stalks on which is around 300***8364;.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I know. I ordered the entire unit.


----------



## ksqrd (Jun 25, 2012)

yreiser said:


> A few weeks ago, I tried coding the FLA (High Beam Assistant).
> Works just perfect (did already have SLI and automatically dimming mirrors inside/outside from factory):
> 
> -------------
> ...


So if my car is already equipped with this feature, can I code it to default on? Not that it's that big a deal to activate each time but this would be something I'd like to see default to the last used setting (e.g., Auto S/S after coding).


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

ksqrd said:


> So if my car is already equipped with this feature, can I code it to default on? Not that it's that big a deal to activate each time but this would be something I'd like to see default to the last used setting (e.g., Auto S/S after coding).


By default it is on, but for whatever reason it requires the headlights to be manually turned on, or turned off/on automatically.


----------



## ksqrd (Jun 25, 2012)

wdimagineer said:


> By default it is on, but for whatever reason it requires the headlights to be manually turned on, or turned off/on automatically.


Thanks. Not sure this is a step forward for me, then, unless that quirk is addressed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wdimagineer said:


> I did not have to add 5AC to my FA, but I did anyways. It was working without.


But after adding 5AC, did you actually VO Code FRM, KAFAS, and HU_CIC afterwards to apply all required 5AC coding to each of the ECU's?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

i have high beam assist from the factory, and i enabled it with FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/Aktiv and it worked fine even when i start the car in the dark. until i updated the software of the car. it became FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch. now i need to manually turn it on with the stalk if i start the car in the dark.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> i have high beam assist from the factory, and i enabled it with FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/Aktiv and it worked fine even when i start the car in the dark. until i updated the software of the car. it became FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch. now i need to manually turn it on with the stalk if i start the car in the dark.


Well, for reasons unknown, BMW in their infinite wisdom has apparently consciously decided to change the behavior of FLA_AUTO_AKTIV from "aktiv" to "automatik", although I can't imagine why.

nicht_aktiv is Werte=00
aktiv was Werte=01

Is the new "automatik" also now Werte=01, or some other value?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, for reasons unknown, BMW in their infinite wisdom has apparently consciously decided to change the behavior of FLA_AUTO_AKTIV from "aktiv" to "automatik", although I can't imagine why.
> 
> nicht_aktiv is Werte=00
> aktiv was Werte=01
> ...


yes, automatik replaced aktiv as Werte=01


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> yes, automatik replaced aktiv as Werte=01


I was hoping maybe it changed too, to Werte 02 or something, so that changing the Werte value to 01 would return it to "aktiv" mode, even though "aktiv" is no longer a drop-down choice.

Well, short of finding another FDL code somewhere to change this behavior, or BMW returning to the original behavior in a future firmware update, I don't think anything can be done.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> But after adding 5AC, did you actually VO Code FRM, KAFAS, and HU_CIC afterwards to apply all required 5AC coding to each of the ECU's?


I may have. Can you walk me through the steps again? I did go through every module though.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wdimagineer said:


> I may have. Can you walk me through the steps again? I did go through every module though.


Well, I don't think it will matter now, as we know that this was a change in the factory settings for FLA_AUTO_AKTIV, and that cars with factory 5AC act the same, but to VO Code, just highlight the ECU itself (NOT the underlying CADF in the subfolder) and right-click on it and select CODE.


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

wdimagineer said:


> I know. I ordered the entire unit.


How'd this go? Did you ever get the new stalk installed?


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

I coded FLA in my F10 M5 and it's working. I decided to swap the stalk as well and just installed it. The install wasn't too bad.. It took about a hour and would take less than 30 minutes if I had to do it again.

It seems to function properly.. the button turns Highbeam assistance on and off.

I'm having a few problems though. The turn signals don't automatically turn off anymore after turning and I'm getting a brake system and collision detection malfunction errors. I tried reverting the stalk and sure enough it resolves all of the issues. Signals work properly and no more errors.

Any ideas?


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone? Lol


----------



## zulrox (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have rain detector,... I imagine I need another type of sensor in order to code this functionality?

Thanks in advance for reply


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zulrox said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have rain detector,... I imagine I need another type of sensor in order to code this functionality?
> 
> Thanks in advance for reply


Yes, You need either KAFAS Camera, of AHB Camera.


----------



## zulrox (Jan 26, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, You need either KAFAS Camera, of AHB Camera.


OK I'm screwed then 

Just a little off-topic question. I coded the fogs lights when turning via the following lines:

Fembody	3073	C_CLC_ENA	F30disable	F30enable Fogs when turning
Fembody	3073	C_BLC_ENA	F30disable	F30enable continued
Fembody	3066	KL_ENABLE_LI	KL_Aus	KL_Ein continued
Fembody	3073	KL_ENABLE_RE	KL_Aus	KL_Ein continued
Fembody	3062	MAPPING_abbiegel_L_output	Off	nsw_l continued
Fembody	3062	MAPPING_abbiegel_R_output	Off	nsw_r continued
Fembody	3063	MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_L_PART_OF_WL	nicht aktiv	Soft_on Will turn on left/right fog when turning in that direction
Fembody	3063	MAPPING_NEBELSCHW_R_PART_OF_WL	nicht aktiv	Soft_on Will turn on left/right fog when turning in that direction

and it's working, but I noticed that now, I cannot change the high of my normal beams :tsk: you know with the graduated little wheel from 0 to 3...

I also have the impression that normal beams are not as bright as before I code these fogs stuff. (but that just might be an impression)

Any idea of where it could come from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

jdco said:


> I coded FLA in my F10 M5 and it's working. I decided to swap the stalk as well and just installed it. The install wasn't too bad.. It took about a hour and would take less than 30 minutes if I had to do it again.
> 
> It seems to function properly.. the button turns Highbeam assistance on and off.
> 
> ...


Such a shame no one seems to have any ideas where to start to resolve this. I've talked to numerous techs @ BMW and they don't seem to want to get involved or know anything about the issue I'm having.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I coded a 2013 M5 today and for the life of me I could not believe there wasnt a KAFAS module on the list....Is there another listing for this and is it possible that a car doesnt have this module? Very confused as I coded the first two scripts
FRM/3050/FLA_VERBAUT/aktiv
FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch

And immediately I got a error on the navi screen something about High beam assistant camera error. I proceeded to code the next line in HU_NBT module
HU_CIC/3000/HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT/aktiv


Error was still present and then I was looking for KAFAS, and to my amazement there was no such module!!! I have no clue but in order for the error to go away I had to go back to FRM module and make the changes back to default..

Any ideas on this why car doesnt have a KAFAS module?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> I coded a 2013 M5 today and for the life of me I could not believe there wasnt a KAFAS module on the list....Is there another listing for this and is it possible that a car doesnt have this module? Very confused as I coded the first two scripts
> FRM/3050/FLA_VERBAUT/aktiv
> FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch
> 
> ...


Maybe it did not have the Driver Assistance Package, with LDW and SLI, so no KAFAS Camera.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe it did not have the Driver Assistance Package, with LDW and SLI, so no KAFAS Camera.


Thats what I was thinking but the guy told me he had the camera but then again i didnt look and I believed him...:dunno:


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

So... I decided to reinstall the HBA stalk and took the car to my dealer. Turns out the errors were caused by the steering angle sensor not being initialized properly. They re initialized it and ta da. All is working normally with the stalk and theres no more errors however the shift paddles no longer function. The tech thinks reprogramming the KAFAS module may fix it.. this has turned into a pita.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdco said:


> So... I decided to reinstall the HBA stalk and took the car to my dealer. Turns out the errors were caused by the steering angle sensor not being initialized properly. They re initialized it and ta da. All is working normally with the stalk and theres no more errors however the shift paddles no longer function. The tech thinks reprogramming the KAFAS module may fix it.. this has turned into a pita.


Interesting, all though I can't imagine why KAFAS would affect the Shift Paddles.


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

The steering angle sensor needed to be re-initialized by the dealer. Once that was completed the turn signals started working and the system errors stopped. However the Paddle Shifters no longer function. The computer was reporting that the new stalk that was installed was the wrong part number and we weren't able to resolve the issue. I ended up reverting the stalk as Paddle shifters are more important than HBA. Here's a couple of pics of the error reported by BMW's software regarding the Paddle shifters:


----------



## Jblackbelt (Mar 18, 2007)

I was running into the problem of fla not staying on default (value was automakish) when the car started with the lights on. I got my car reprogrammed by the dealer today and to my surprise I started the car (lights turned on auto) and my auto high beam assist was on and ready to go! Not sure what BMW changed in programming but it certainly did the trick.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

Jblackbelt said:


> I was running into the problem of fla not staying on default (value was automakish) when the car started with the lights on. I got my car reprogrammed by the dealer today and to my surprise I started the car (lights turned on auto) and my auto high beam assist was on and ready to go! Not sure what BMW changed in programming but it certainly did the trick.


I just had mine updated at the dealer and now my auto high beam assist comes on when the car starts in the garage also whereas before it only came on if the light turned on after the initial start up.:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> I just had mine updated at the dealer and now my auto high beam assist comes on when the car starts in the garage also whereas before it only came on if the light turned on after the initial start up.:thumbup:


Good to know.

Can you check and tell us if FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV is till = automatisch or has it reverted back to = aktiv?

Also, what is your current I-Level?


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Can you check and tell us if FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV is till = automatisch or has it reverted back to = aktiv?
> 
> Also, what is your current I-Level?


+1

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Can you check and tell us if FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV is till = automatisch or has it reverted back to = aktiv?
> 
> Also, what is your current I-Level?


Shawn:

I'm away for the long weekend but I should be able to check it tonight if I get back to the city in time. I'll let you know.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sharbotcom said:


> Shawn:
> 
> I'm away for the long weekend but I should be able to check it tonight if I get back to the city in time. I'll let you know.


Yes, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, that would be great. Thanks.


iStep F10-13-3-503 (taken from a private message I sent you right after the update regarding PZData). As far as the setting, that will have to wait until I get to the city, sorry.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

Sharbotcom said:


> iStep F10-13-3-503 (taken from a private message I sent you right after the update regarding PZData). As far as the setting, that will have to wait until I get to the city, sorry.
> 
> Thanks, Bill


Shawn or Bill,

Noob question. What is the easiest way to find out one's iStep version?

Thanks.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Sharbotcom (Feb 16, 2011)

andreo said:


> Shawn or Bill,
> 
> Noob question. What is the easiest way to find out one's iStep version?
> 
> ...


Load Esys, connect to the car and then click on the VCM button in the left panel and once it refreshes towards the bottom of the page on the left you will see I-Step info.

Bill


----------



## mans (Jan 11, 2014)

yreiser said:


> You cannot replace the single stalk. You have to replace the whole unit with all stalks on which is around 300***8364;.


Hi to all and especially Yreiser, i'm also into some retrofitting of my 2012 F10. I've managed to find myself reasonable priced/used but decent complete F10 steering stalk unit incl the HBA stalk/function.
Now i've just read you post onto this matter. To your opinion would i be able to replace the single stalk incl HBA from the new xxxx25 unit to my original xxxx24 unit and reinstall into my car ? Just trying to avoid coding of a new unit needed and especially reinitialisation of the angle sensor by the dealership ?
I know HBA most be added to VO.
I've noticed the stalk is mounted onto the unit with screws and plug. Or would the 'old' xxx24 unit not be able to recognise the HBA button and function ?
As you've wrote you cannot replace the single stalk. Is this because the stalk cant' be ordered, as Real OEM also indicates. But when having another complete unit (x25) then it could be taken of and replaced... just wondering. Many thanks for your help and input man ! All the best, cheers.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

daveh85 said:


> I may have spoke too soon. I found;
> 
> FEM\3060\FLA_AKTIVIERUNG
> 
> ...


Did anyone ever figure out if this does anything useful?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can anyone please sum up this feature, I'm confused about two things:

1. Which settings I need to change to successfully code it on F10
2. Since, my car doesn't have the HBA stalk, how would I enable/disable the HBA feature?
3. To try out dazzle-free HBA, do I first have to code HBA and then follow instructions for dazzle-free operation?


----------



## StanTheMan82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Started coding today on my 2011 F11. Works great! Had HBA activated but also ran into the 'problem' that whenever I drive out of my garage with auto lights on the switch has to be switched back and forth to activate HBA. As I read here: maybe this issue would be solved by updating the firmware? Or did anyone find another setting?
Thanks


----------



## cemal (Apr 16, 2014)

*I have the same issue :-(*



mans said:


> Hi to all and especially Yreiser, i'm also into some retrofitting of my 2012 F10. I've managed to find myself reasonable priced/used but decent complete F10 steering stalk unit incl the HBA stalk/function.
> Now i've just read you post onto this matter. To your opinion would i be able to replace the single stalk incl HBA from the new xxxx25 unit to my original xxxx24 unit and reinstall into my car ? Just trying to avoid coding of a new unit needed and especially reinitialisation of the angle sensor by the dealership ?
> I know HBA most be added to VO.
> I've noticed the stalk is mounted onto the unit with screws and plug. Or would the 'old' xxx24 unit not be able to recognise the HBA button and function ?
> As you've wrote you cannot replace the single stalk. Is this because the stalk cant' be ordered, as Real OEM also indicates. But when having another complete unit (x25) then it could be taken of and replaced... just wondering. Many thanks for your help and input man ! All the best, cheers.


I have the same question.
I bought a steering stalk unit from ebay but haven't noticed that it was not for a car with the steering wheel heating.
So I only replaced the stalk with the HBA switch.
Today I had my car at my dealer to code the HBA.
Unfortunately he was not able to code the HBA. The HBA switch on the stalk has still the same function as the switch above and controls the BC function.
Can anybody tell if only replacing the stalk with the HBA switch can be coded in a car where the steering stalk unit was not having HBA switch before?
:dunno:


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Just the stalk doesn't enable HBA. You need the right camera.


----------



## cemal (Apr 16, 2014)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Just the stalk doesn't enable HBA. You need the right camera.


I have the cameras in my car!
traffic sign detection and lane leaving detection both available.


----------



## StanTheMan82 (Oct 8, 2007)

First posted here that the problem was solved by flashing, but something went wrong and I didn't actually flash the ECU's. Will let my dealer update the whole car and hopefully the problem of an inactivated HBA when starting in the dark will be solved.


----------



## cemal (Apr 16, 2014)

cemal said:


> I have the cameras in my car!
> traffic sign detection and lane leaving detection both available.


Can anyone please help?
Has anyone changed only the stalk to get the HBA switch work on a standard unit?
A friend will code but doesn't know if this will work?


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

yreiser said:


> :
> 
> -------------
> FRM/3050/FLA_VERBAUT/aktiv
> ...


Would this work on a f01? It seems that it share a lot of the codes with the f10 and i would like to code this. I do have the kafa module (kafa2) and the camara/light sensor


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

sgriffin33 said:


> Would this work on a f01? It seems that it share a lot of the codes with the f10 and i would like to code this. I do have the kafa module (kafa2) and the camara/light sensor


So, i actually tried it today and while the coding went without issues, except i had the kafas2 camera but still found the FLA_ON_OFF field, but its not really working =/ Is it because its a kafas2 camera or am i missing something else that i didn't code?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

daveh85 said:


> I may have spoke too soon. I found;
> 
> FEM\3060\FLA_AKTIVIERUNG
> 
> ...





cemal said:


> Can anyone please help?
> Has anyone changed only the stalk to get the HBA switch work on a standard unit?
> A friend will code but doesn't know if this will work?


Hi Cemal

Did you have success with your HBA Stalk?

Regards


----------



## taint fair (Apr 18, 2012)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Cemal
> 
> Did you have success with your HBA Stalk?
> 
> Regards


Interested in this as well. Have an F31 and trying to get the HBA working. Looks like the F3x needs the stalk to get this to work. Anyone have any luck retrofitting?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok... as no answer i guess "no success".

if i repllace the whole unit with both stalks, then it should work?
Is it possible to use a used one? Or will there be trouble with the ECU? (already flashed VIN) or is this solved by reflashing the ECU with Esys?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Any new findings on this?


----------



## Depa (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok


Sent from my iPad Mini using tapatalk


----------



## Depa (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you add 5AC to the falapa?? Un my Car when i Tray write i has psdzdata error


----------



## marklee (Jul 31, 2015)

yreiser said:


> A few weeks ago, I tried coding the FLA (High Beam Assistant).
> Works just perfect (did already have SLI and automatically dimming mirrors inside/outside from factory):
> 
> -------------
> ...


Tried this on my 2014 F10 and it doesn't seem to work. How do you know if, in fact, the HBA feature is working? On my other car (a lowly Jeep), HBA will automatically go to high beam when no other car is oncoming or in front and will automatically go to low beam when the reverse condition exists. My F10 is definintely not doing that. I tried turning the lights on manually as mentioned above and didn't see any difference. The only thing I noticed after coding is a green headlight symbol with an "A" in it just to the right of the tach.

My F10 is equipped with Drivers Assistance, Drivers Assistance Plus, ACC so it should have the necessary camera to make HBA work.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
Mark


----------



## sarpe80 (Jun 9, 2016)

hello friends! sorry for this question but I don't understand... 

to have always active the High beam assist on my new X1 F48 (with Driving Assistant Plus embedded) based on mini F56, what are the exactly parameters to be change?


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

yreiser said:


> A few weeks ago, I tried coding the FLA (High Beam Assistant).
> Works just perfect (did already have SLI and automatically dimming mirrors inside/outside from factory):
> 
> -------------
> ...


Did your mirror (The old one with auto dimming) have K-can wiring ?
Do you know if auto dimming mirror needs k-can or just +,- and lin bus?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

daMANiack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2016 BMW F26 X4 35d with:
> 
> ...


HU_NBT2 coding is not needed.

For HBA, you would need Adaptive 522/524 Xenon or 552 LED & 5AC HBA


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Almaretto said:


> HU_NBT2 coding is not needed.
> 
> For HBA, you would need Adaptive 522/524 Xenon or 552 LED & 5AC HBA


Hi,

OK, so you're saying because I don't have 524 Adaptive headlights, High Beam Auto won't function and high beam lights will stay on all the time if high beam on the light stalk is activated.

Cheerz


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

daMANiack said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK, so you're saying because I don't have 524 Adaptive headlights, High Beam Auto won't function and high beam lights will stay on all the time if high beam on the light stalk is activated.
> 
> Cheerz


All the information is in this thread. But...

I am saying 5AC HBA is a factory option, so you could VO code (KAFAS2, FRM, KOMBI) so you do not miss required FDL's followed by coding FLA_AUTO_AKTIV.

Without stalk to toggle, you can disable but only way to re-enable would be to restart car or possibly flip headlamp switch back and forth. The former would be annoying and the ladder dangerous while driving.


----------



## Amused (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi guys, I am a complete newbie when it comes to coding and also a new member of this forum.

My car is a 2014 F10 (EU model). The VIN is 676050.

I wanted to enable HBA on my KAFAS equipped car and this brought me to the coding topic. So I bough the Bimmercode app and started.

As per the guidelines, I tried to enable these options through the Bimmercode app:

FRM/3050/FLA_VERBAUT/aktiv FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch HU_CIC/3000/HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT/aktiv 
KAFAS/3015/FLA_ON_OFF/aktiv

I managed to change the values of the first 3 options, but the last one (KAFAS/3015/FLA_ON_OFF/aktiv) is not available through the Bimmercode app (although the KAFAS folder is there since I have the KAFAS camera).

So I did only the first 3 options and my car displayed an error "camera based support systems failure". I couldn't clear the error through the Biimerlink either, it kept coming back. So I reverted the 3 options back to stock and the error disappeared.

How do you propose I resolve this issue and get the HBA to work?

Many thanks!


----------



## RaidoR (Sep 27, 2018)

cuorealfa1 said:


> I have retrofitted the stalk for about €90 from eBay. Which is the best solution.
> Job of 15min. including coding.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi,

If I would buy stalk from ebay, e.g: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-F11-...695234&hash=item2f1f524530:g:JsUAAOSw4fZbYb95
Does it needs coding to work with my current szl?

Or does someone sells only stalk?


----------



## Yom (Sep 9, 2018)

I've the same problem (BMW F10, 2012, KAFAS camera), when I start the car the car in the dark, the HBA doesn't start automatically. I have to push the button on the stalk to activate the function. When the car is started in light, the HBA is activated autimatically when the lights come up.
Does anybody know how to solve the issue?

I've seen in another forum 2 parameters:
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > ST_MAB_ASST_APPL = aktiv
KOMBI L6 BO > ERM_Konfiguration 3004 > ST_MAB_ASST_TIMEOUT = aktiv 

What are these parameters? Should I ask someone to code my car with these parameters?
Thanks


----------



## Chr_Z3MCoupe (Nov 2, 2020)

Have anyone found out how to FDL code High Beam Assist on a 2015 F31 with a FEM module instead of FRM module? 
My car already has Kafas2, LCW, FCW, SLI.
I have retrofitted the blinker arm assembly, and was hoping to code the high beam assist. But all guides I can find refer to the FRM module to be coded, no guides how to code HBA with FEM module. 
I was hoping to to FDL coding and not VO coding as I have done many many changes, (And stupidly forgot to write them down!)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Vehicles


Chr_Z3MCoupe said:


> Have anyone found out how to FDL code High Beam Assist on a 2015 F31 with a FEM module instead of FRM module?
> My car already has Kafas2, LCW, FCW, SLI.
> I have retrofitted the blinker arm assembly, and was hoping to code the high beam assist. But all guides I can find refer to the FRM module to be coded, no guides how to code HBA with FEM module.
> I was hoping to to FDL coding and not VO coding as I have done many many changes, (And stupidly forgot to write them down!)


You do not need FRM. Vehicles with this modules are the only ones that can code auto-HBA. 

You can code FEM and KAFAS2 with HBA SALAPA. Then, activate with HBA button on stalk.


----------



## Chr_Z3MCoupe (Nov 2, 2020)

Almaretto said:


> Vehicles
> 
> You do not need FRM. Vehicles with this modules are the only ones that can code auto-HBA.
> 
> You can code FEM and KAFAS2 with HBA SALAPA. Then, activate with HBA button on stalk.


Thank you for your reply. 
So you are saying it will work if I add VO code 5AC, and then code the Kafas2 and FEM ?

I just thought that VO coding does not add anything that you can't code via FDL coding.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

VO coding will do all changes which you´d otherwise have to do manually by FDL coding. FDL coding HBA is a bit tricky because you´d have to change all threshold values for HBA to the correct values needed for your car model. There are a few and if you set the wrong values, HBA won´t work properly.


----------



## Chr_Z3MCoupe (Nov 2, 2020)

Tuerkay said:


> VO coding will do all changes which you´d otherwise have to do manually by FDL coding. FDL coding HBA is a bit tricky because you´d have to change all threshold values for HBA to the correct values needed for your car model. There are a few and if you set the wrong values, HBA won´t work properly.


Ok. I will try VO coding it. 
is it enough to code just Kafas and FEM?


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes KAFAS and FEM should be enough. Just be aware that you still need the proper blinker arm with the HBA button. As i´ve read on your post above, you already did that.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Chr_Z3MCoupe said:


> Ok. I will try VO coding it.
> is it enough to code just Kafas and FEM?


You can add just 5AC if you have adaptive led lights if not and you have xenon lights you will need 5AP together with 5AC.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Siki78 said:


> You can add just 5AC if you have adaptive led lights if not and you have xenon lights you will need 5AP together with 5AC.


Why would you decode?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

How it will move lights without led adaptive? If you have just xenon lights your high beam will just turn on/off


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Siki78 said:


> How it will move lights without led adaptive? If you have just xenon lights your high beam will just turn on/off


Xenons can be adaptive as well. 

There are two areas of adaptive behavior VLD and NGHB. 

VLD is cornering lights/fog lights and involves steering wheel angle and speed
NGHB is high beams and involves driver assistance camera


----------



## Jonesy16 (Jul 19, 2007)

On a 2018 530eX with no 5AC from the factory (but all other necessary cameras, etc.), does anyone know if there is anything special about swapping in the proper 5AC-enabled switch from a salvaged car? I have a replacement part #61316839783 that I can order, but I'm wondering what else would be involved and I can't seem to quickly locate any G-series cars where this has been done (though there are plenty of youtube videos for F-series). My hope is that it's just swap the part and VO code the modules as mentioned in this thread (I have the equipment for that) but was wondering if there would be other special tools necessary to initialize a new switch unit / realign steering wheel sensors that perhaps I don't have the tools for. Thanks for any help gang!


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

For 5AC on G30 required SZL with A button then code KAFAS4 and need to calibrate camera with ISTA


----------

